# Savoir par coeur



## baychik

Je me demandais comment on disait l'expression savoir quelque chose par coeur?


----------



## dita-f

Hola,
Se dice "saber algo de memoria" o "conocer algo de memoria"
por ej.: "Conozco el camino de memoria"
"Sé tu número de teléfono de memoria"
un saludo,
D.


----------



## ALEPH-1

hola también se emplea la expresión "de carrerilla" (en el ámbito escolar)


----------



## lpfr

Acabo de verificar  que en Venezuela se dice "al caletre".


----------



## apalaciosp23

Bonjour!!

me encontre, resolviendo un test sobre el uso de Savoir vs Connaître, una frase, que obviamente la resolvi mal, porque no supe que quiere decir, la frase completa es:

"Ils savent _Huis clos_ par coeur."

Me podrian ayudar a saber que significa esto?

Je vous serais très obligé de votre aide,
Merci beacoup!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

_Huis clos_ es una obra de teatro de Jean-Paul Sartre: _A puertas cerradas.

_Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Hola: 
agrego:
par coeur = de memoria.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Resumiendo y juntando a Gévy y a Camargo:

*Se saben Huis clos* *de memoria.*


----------



## apalaciosp23

Ok, me ayudaron mucho, la verdad no entendía nada de la frase, gracias por la aclaración de "par coeur", literalmente leia, "en/de corazón"...., y no sabia de la obra de Sartre.

mille fois merci à tous!!

p.d. por cierto, en el canal euro (yo tengo cablevision en México), están pasando una película sobre la vida de Sartre, esta buena, yo no lo conocía (obvio), pero ya tengo idea de quien es.


----------



## Yul

> *Se saben Huis clos* *de memoria.*




Totor traduit "Ils savent _Huis clos_ par coeur" par*  "Se saben Huis clos* *de memoria".

*Ma question : pourquoi le "se"?

Merci
Yul


----------



## totor

Yul said:


> Ma question : pourquoi le "se"?



Je me suis jamais demandé pourquoi, mais quand même, pourquoi pas, Yul?


----------



## Yul

totor, 

Y-a-t-il une différence (de sens ou autre) entre "se saben " et "saben" dans la phrase en question?
D'après ta réponse, on dirait que non, n'est-ce pas?
Merci

Yul


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Yul:

Il s'agit plus d'une question d'usage que de sens, l'expression habituelle est de dire: me lo sé de memoria.

Peut-être le réflexif rend-il plus l'effet d'effort personnel mis dans le fait de savoir, de façon non forfuite, mais voulue ? Mémoriser un texte est un acte volontaire, de même qu'en français on "se" met un texte dans le crâne. Je vois ça un peu du même style, je ne sais pas si je suis dans le vrai. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Oui, je crois que Gévy est dans le vrai, c'est une question d'usage.

On dirait *saber algo de memoria*, mais on emploirait le réflexif lorsqu'on parle de soi-même ou des autres.


----------



## Yul

Merci à vous deux.
Très bien expliqué!

Yul


----------



## Pinairun

Yul said:


> Merci à vous deux.
> Très bien expliqué!
> 
> Yul


 

Si l'on me permet ajouter:

Le Dictionnaire Maria Moliner indique que:

C'est à l'usage informel que l'on met le réflexif "se", chez les étudiants ou scolaires.

_No me sé la lección_
_Te sabes la lista de los reyes godos._

_Salut_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


totor said:


> On dirait *saber algo de memoria*, mais on emploirait le réflexif lorsqu'on parle de soi-même ou des autres.


¿Y si no? 

C'est ce qui s'appelle en espagnol le datif d'intérêt qui sert comme le dit Gévy à renforcer l'effort ou l'intérêt que l'on porte à une action.
Autres exemples:
- me comí toda la sopa
- mi niña me come bien....

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

J'ajouterais que quand un francophone a vraiment digéré tout cela, le plus difficile est désormais derrière lui.

Merci Pin et Cintia 

Yul


----------



## GURB

Hola
D'accord avec Gévy. Selon les grammairiens, la construction réfléchie de certains verbes (callar/ caer/ estar/retrasar/ entrar/salir/bajar/saber/parar...) "ajoute à la notion de l'acte -qu'exprime la construction simple- celle de l'intervention de la volonté, de la conscience du sujet agissant, ou au moins de sa participation psychologique active" (J.M. Sauve).
Sin más.


----------



## apalaciosp23

Bonjour a tous!!
Creo que hay cosas interesantes, solo quiero hacer un par de aclaraciones con respecto al uso de "_se_" en español, en el caso de la frase en cuestión.

"Ils savent _huis close_ par coeur", se pude decir en español y despues de todo lo bien aclarado aqui, como:

"(ellos) (ellos se) (se) ( ) saben huis close de memoria"

El "se" (que lo considero diferente al "sé" del verbo saber) es algo que se usa, algo asi como para inidcar la propiedad, hablo español pero eso no me hace experto en gramatica, ya saben que eso es toda una especialidad, pero aqui ahi algunos ejemplos:

"(Yo _*me*_ sé) (yo sé) (me sé) (sé) la lección de memoria"
"(Tu _*te*_ sabes) (tu sabes) (te sabes) (sabes) la lección de memoria"
"(El _*se*_ sabe) (el sabe) (se sabe) (sabe) la leccion de memoria"
"(Elllos _*se*_ saben) (elllos saben) (se saben) (saben) la leccion de memoria"

Aunque el cuarto paréntesis no es precisamente correcto, se llega a usar y es entendible en el español.

Au revoir et à bientôt ....


----------



## Yul

Merci aussi à Gurb et à apalacio.

Toutes ces excellentes explications m'ont donné le goût de creuser davantage ce sujet qui m'échappe et qui est pourtant si propre à la langue de Cervantes.

Yul


----------

